# ***December Hurricane Coaster ride***



## DonChristie (Dec 1, 2018)

12-8-18 is the Second Sunday of the month and time for another Hurricane coaster ride! Bring out those old vintage, ratrod, beater, prewar/postwar, original or custom bicycles and come ride with us! We are going to ride the Lite Rail trail in Charlotte. Nice ride along the rail into the city, cruising, bullpoopting and having a good time! All are welcome! Meet @ CMD Auto (next door to Triple C) at 9am and leave at 10am. CMD Auto is located at 2914 Griffith st. CLT, 28203. The church parking gets crowded, park where you can. Let's ride!


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Dec 1, 2018)




----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Dec 1, 2018)




----------



## DonChristie (Dec 1, 2018)

So it might rain or snow! Whatever? Ha!


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 1, 2018)

I plan on being there. V/r Shawn


----------



## DonChristie (Dec 5, 2018)

Seems mother nature won this argument! No one wants to ride this sunday. Ride cancelled.


----------



## Classic Cool Rides (Dec 8, 2018)

schwinndoggy said:


> Seems mother nature won this argument! No one wants to ride this sunday. Ride cancelled.




Hey Schwinndoggy! Sorry to hear about the Nasty Blast of Old Man Winter ruining your great, fun event .....BUT...... do us a favor and get us a picture posted here of one of your Vintage bikes out in the Snow on Sunday morning. A Classic Ballooner with snow in the background,  always makes a great picture, despite it forcing a cancellation of the ride. Thank you for all your planning of those monthly rides all year long!
Looking forward to your Show/Swap Meet on FEB 2nd! Cheers! CCR Dave


----------



## DonChristie (Dec 9, 2018)

Thanks Dave! The swap will be great! Warm and dry unlike tomorrow! So I am afraid there will be no pics from me. But instead, heres my old Shelby and barn that I dont have anymore! Merry Christmas!


----------

